# To Repot or To Not Repot - that is the question.



## cruiz0727 (Aug 10, 2020)

Hello MP, 

Cruiz0727 here, I just joined this weekend. Drop a line in the Newbie here to introduce myself thread if you’d like.

Question for all of you and your collective wisdom. I’m trying to figure out if it’s time to repot or wait a little longer.

This is my first ever grow and I’ve now been at it for a month. Just yesterday I started feeding the ladies flora grow bloom series and I chose to do it a 1/4 strength for now. Next feeding will be at 1/2 and so on till full strength. That being said I’m not sure if I need to repot now or if I should wait till I’m feeding full strength. Below are some photos. 

Thanks for your input.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 10, 2020)

I would repot ASAP, but to each his own. I have found that allowing your tap root to grow as deep as possible,, as soon as possible is very important.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 10, 2020)

What size of container are you up potting to?


----------



## cruiz0727 (Aug 10, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> What size of container are you up potting to?



I was thinking 3gal because I don’t have a whole lot of room available. I can’t grow in my garage as it’s freaking hot in there right now and as a new grower I’m trying to keep cost low till I know I can be a successful.


----------



## cruiz0727 (Aug 10, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> I would repot ASAP, but to each his own. I have found that allowing your tap root to grow as deep as possible,, as soon as possible is very important.



Yeah that’s what I’m worried about is the roots. No idea how they look at the moment. I’ve tried to take the peat pot off but it’s seems to love the soil and honestly I don’t want to shock the plants. I know with these peat pots you can repot them along with the plants.

Question:
Do my plant leaves look a little small or is it normal for them to look like this after the first month?


----------



## pute (Aug 10, 2020)

A different perspective on this.  Many will disagree and hopefully some will agree.  

I try and keep everything at a 3 day water/nute schedule.  With that said I up pot 4 times in veg.  1, form clones to medium.  2, Into 1gal pots. 3, Into 3 gal pots and finally, into 5 gal pots.  That way I only have to water/nute every 3 days.  

Another tip.  It isn't really a bed thing to shock them by disrupting the root ball.  What ever breaks away in trans planting comes back double, just like topping. You actually get a bigger more healthy root ball by doing this.  

To me your plants look fine.  Some grow slower than others.


----------



## pute (Aug 10, 2020)

By the way I just up-potted 7 plants today from clones to soil to 3 into 5 gal pots getting ready to flip next week.  Not one showed transplant shock.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 10, 2020)

cruiz0727 said:


> I was thinking 3gal because I don’t have a whole lot of room available. I can’t grow in my garage as it’s freaking hot in there right now and as a new grower I’m trying to keep cost low till I know I can be a successful.



what size pots are you going to flower in and how long before they are ready for harvest?


----------



## cruiz0727 (Aug 11, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> what size pots are you going to flower in and how long before they are ready for harvest?


Well normally I’d like 5 gal but my space does not afford that much room yet till I can afford ac in my garage. It’s very hot in there but as a new grower I’m trying to avoid portable a/c


----------



## Carty (Aug 11, 2020)

Up pot... seen to many people complain about stunted plants.  I'd cut the bottoms off with a razor blade, then you
drop that entire pot into the dirt, it is designed to break down, the roots to grow thru it, but by removing the bottom of the plant the rap root can stretch it's legs a bit..  

My method:  Start fem'd seeds in 1gal pots for 3wks, topping most of them in veg  to reduce the big stretch and go for an even canopy..  I'd run the square felt pots with sleeves in  the corners for bamboo stakes, allowing you to pull the 
branches apart for a higher yield..  looking at them myself

luck


----------



## cruiz0727 (Aug 13, 2020)

So I guys I’ve now done my second feeding at 1/2 strength. I’m gonna repot the plants this weekend when I’m off work.
Carty I’m gonna take your advise and cut the bottoms of the peat pots off when I move them into 3gal pots.

How do the plants look to you all?


----------



## burnie (Aug 14, 2020)

They look fine to me !  Like Carty said , cut the bottom open and repot . 
peace


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 14, 2020)

@Carty - do you have a link or name of those fancy square felt pots?


----------



## Carty (Aug 14, 2020)

Amazon.com
		


Hope that works.. price is more then fair and you put a stake in each corner, pull out the outside branches and your yield will increase drastically.. probably pull more doing 4 plants like this then me running the 6..  I know this because my last 3gal felt pot grow I used bamboo stakes.. but these pots are so cool...


----------



## Carty (Aug 14, 2020)

cruiz0727 said:


> So I guys I’ve now done my second feeding at 1/2 strength. I’m gonna repot the plants this weekend when I’m off work.
> Carty I’m gonna take your advise and cut the bottoms of the peat pots off when I move them into 3gal pots.
> 
> How do the plants look to you all?



actually the plants look pretty good man...  

Yeah, these pots are designed to break down, but I prefer removing the bottoms and inserting the rest into soil...

this method is called  "stacking" ..  the pot you stack it into should be it's final pot ok.. so if you need to go 3gal then so be it..  just have to hand water lightly and often at first..  and I cannot recommend Roots Organics soil enough.. the regular green bag, NOT 707.. it's an outdoor soil and very heavy..  and when using RO soil, take the time to hand break up all the guano chunks .. your hands will be black when done, this is a good thing...hehe.


----------



## cruiz0727 (Aug 20, 2020)

Sup MP, 

so it’s been a week and a half for me. Lots of work and tons of stress. Unfortunately, I did not repot the plants over the weekend like I said I would. Fact is I neglected them and there’s no excuse for it.
That being said, I did repot..........1 plant. I ran into a slight issue of not having enough soil. That’ll be fixed immediately. Will get an update out quickly. 

By the way I’ve had two more feedings and today’s at full strength. 1tsp Flora series 1tsp Micro, Gro, and Bloom. 1/12tsp Cal Mag per/g

So what do you guys think?


----------



## cruiz0727 (Aug 20, 2020)

Update****

These two seem to be under a great deal of stress anything I should do?


----------



## burnie (Aug 21, 2020)

Looks like overwatering to me . Let `em dry out good . 
peace


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Aug 21, 2020)

burnie said:


> Looks like overwatering to me . Let `em dry out good .
> peace



like he said

2b2s


----------



## cruiz0727 (Aug 22, 2020)

MP, 

I’ve got the other two plants repotted today!
Also, they seem to be relaxed now. I was quite toasty yesterday which may have resulted in the over watering that was pointed out but that’s neither here nor there. What matters is they look a lot better now.

Also, I plan on getting the plants a fan.

Question for you all:
Should I start topping them now? Certain technique over another? Where do I start?

Stock seems a little thin, is that normal?


----------

